# How do we keep our spirits up between IVF cycles or afterwards?



## mandalay (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello
It's wonderful to hear of ladies who get pregnant on their first attempt.  It gives everyone else such hope.  But for me, and maybe for one or two others, this is a slog dragged out over months or years with big gaps when we have to wait.  When we are within a few weeks of an IVF visit, we are focussed and excited but what happens if it doesn't work?  If we have to start saving up again or going for treatment (hysteroscopy etc), how do we fill the massive hole left?  Or if we need to stop IVF, how do you find something to occupy you and give your life meaning?  And there has to be another purpose to life of course.  It just takes time to adjust.
I don't really know the answer.  I just know that I need something else to think about too or I'll go crazy!
I started a list of things that I would also like to do and I'd love to hear yours!!  So, if you've thought and thought about tests, medicines, supplements and so on until you are going daft, please post!!

- Tripadvisor is as addictive as this board for planning actual or fantasy trips anywhere in the world.  I want to go to Australia's east coast one day, and Japan in the Spring for the tree blossom.  I like to get advise from other friendly wanderlust people.
- Be a film extra.  Not for money but for fun.  I want to monopolise the 'older woman with a northern accent' roles,
- Attend as many concerts of 1980's bands as poss.  All these middle-aged chubby chaps are touring from time to time (Police, Simply Red, Stiff Little Fingers) and I can recapture my youth!! 
- Do a Tough Mudder 5km run through the mud.

Please tell me yours.  I can't go for a while yet either to try again.


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

Love this idea  

Funny enough I was feeling a bit down so I was just practicing a couple of songs we've been learning at Rock Choir (Higher Love & Fall At Your Feet). It's impossible to feel sad when you are singing (unless I supposed it's a very sad song!) had to drag myself to Rock Choir on Thursday night but I was so glad I went because it's so much fun. (If you like singing I bet there is a Rock Choir near you they are all over the UK 🎶🎶🎶


----------



## mandalay (Sep 20, 2013)

Rock Choir sounds even better than gospel singing for being cheerful.  I love that!  I'd never heard of it before!
They wouldn't want me.  My voice is a Johnny Cash/Barry White mix.  But I will find a local one to listen to.
Thanks  
xxx


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

Sounds like you'd be great for the lowers/bass &#128521;

Here's the website for anyone else who fances it 
http://www.rockchoir.com


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

